# Transfert Favoris IE Dans Safari



## Swifty Twitch (27 Janvier 2009)

J'ai récupérer le dossier Favoris de mon ancien PC et l'ai charger sur mon nouveau mac!
Comment faire pour transformer ces fichiers favoris dans ce dossier en signets pour safari?

Je pensais quand glissant le dossier dans celui des signets ça marcherais, mais non, les anciens favoris de IE ne sont pas reconnus :hein:


----------



## twinworld (27 Janvier 2009)

Et au moyen de l'option "importer signets" dans le menu déroulant "Fichier" ?


----------



## Swifty Twitch (27 Janvier 2009)

Ba les favoris sont grisés! Je ne peux visiblement pas les sélectionner!


----------



## twinworld (27 Janvier 2009)

ça signifie qu'ils n'ont pas un format similaire à celui utilisé par Safari.

en faisant une recherche google "importer signet IE vers Safari" je suis tombé là-dessus
http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-r...orter-signet-de-internet-explorer-247029.html
si vous pouvez exporter vos signets IE dans le format voulu, vous pourrez peut-être les récupérer.


----------

